# how long do you veg



## high_man (Dec 2, 2005)

hey guys just need to know how do you know how long to veg for isthere a way of looking at the plant telling when its ready for flowering or do you just count the weeks and go from that any help would be most apreciated and also does it depend on strain aswell


----------



## Hick (Dec 2, 2005)

alternating nodes and/or pre-flowers are signs of sexual maturity.(ready for flowering).


----------



## high_man (Dec 3, 2005)

is it possible to put it in months or weeks at all or is that the best way to tell


----------



## Hick (Dec 4, 2005)

Those indicators will "usually" show up @ around 4-6 weeks veg.


----------



## high_man (Dec 6, 2005)

cheers hick, i have one more thing i need to know i recently planted more seeds and placed them with my flowering plants 2 have sprouted and are in flowering lights what will happen to them will they die because of the lighting i cant put them on 24 hour lighting just yet because i havent completed my veg room, will be about a week till its ready to light up will this affect the plants much if so how can i avoid damaging them


----------



## Hick (Dec 6, 2005)

the short lite hours will probably induce some stretching, in search of more light. Anyway to supplement, even weak light (flourecsent or even a sunny window sill), during the 12 off stage, would probably benefit them.


----------

